# 1st Annual Reptile Show - Hawkesbury Herpetological Society



## FAY (Mar 6, 2010)

Will be good to see a lot of you supporting their first show.

10am - 4.00pm Sunday 21st March 2010
Penrith Sports Stadium, 32 Herbert Street, Cambridge Park

Admission Adults $10.00 Child $5.00 Family $25.00

REPTILES FOR SALE AND SWAP
REPTILE DISPLAY AND SHOW
PRIZES GALORE
EXHIBITIONS BY Anthony Stimson (Aust Wildlife Displays) Stephen Boys (Walkabout Reptiles)
Food and Drink available, Onsite parking
Show Categories -: python, skink, dragon, elapid, colubrid,gecko, frog and monitor.

Stalls available for Breeders, Sellers and Exhibitors

For more information on stall prices
Call John Mostyn on 0416922282 of Michael Gill on 0412613227
For information pack [email protected]


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 7, 2010)

So many shows so close together.


----------



## FAY (Mar 7, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> So many shows so close together.



I suppose it cannot be helped...only time really that they are not breeding,cooling or gravid.


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah I guess but it certainly makes it very difficult to support them all.
28 feb
14 march
21 march
18 april
30 april to 2nd may


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 7, 2010)

u guys are lucky we dont even get one down here in vic. until next year hopefully


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 7, 2010)

theres never any Gecko Categories


----------



## JasonL (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds funny "first annual" lol, 
I agree with Rams... way too many bunched in together.... though the Mexicans must be pulling their hair out, so I guess it's worth it...


----------



## FAY (Mar 7, 2010)

Gecko :) said:


> theres never any Gecko Categories



ooh left gecko out....thanks Gecko


----------



## mike83 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking forward to this expo


----------



## dannyoxford1994 (Mar 7, 2010)

*the show*

hey i was woundering can anyone enter the reptiles in the competiton


----------



## FAY (Mar 8, 2010)

Not sure Danny, but there are numbers to call, I am sure that they can answer your questions.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll be there. It's my local show. 

-H


----------



## jacorin (Mar 9, 2010)

im not goin....again... i have to work this w/e


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 9, 2010)

jacorin said:


> im not goin....again... i have to work this w/e


Then you're in luck the Hawkesbury Expo is next weekend (21st). 
Although I think the SOFAR Expo is in Newcastle this weekend?


----------



## richardsc (Mar 9, 2010)

hopefully we will get lots of pics and feed back from all these shows,id love to go check them out


----------



## Aslan (Mar 11, 2010)

...any word on what people will be selling?

Work commitments have caused me to miss MacHerps and now SOFAR so am hoping to do some shopping at the up and coming shows...


----------



## Hominid (Mar 11, 2010)

can't wait for this one, hopefully there selling brown trees cause i'd love to get my hands on a pair.


----------



## miss2 (Mar 12, 2010)

im curious to know about "showing" do reptile keepers hold shows for the reps? i used to be part of a cavy club and therre were shows all the time with different catogries you could enter. babies, adults, different types etc. does this happen at all? and where could i find standards?


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, showing would be cool (when I was a kid I was in the rat 'n' mouse club for a few years and won some ribbons, even a trophy once!), but I'd be interested to know what the 'standards' are, so to speak. Maybe they've got it on their site somewhere or something.


----------



## miss2 (Mar 12, 2010)

i was with NSW fancy rat and mouse club mousehasfaith. i won best of show with one of my rex's "peanut" got a trophey LOL


----------



## FAY (Mar 14, 2010)

bump...this is a reptile show, not a cavy show


----------



## Kurto (Mar 14, 2010)

Why is the Hawkesbury show in Penrith?


----------



## miss2 (Mar 14, 2010)

i know fay, i was just wondering if people 'showed' there reps or not. i guess not


----------



## FAY (Mar 14, 2010)

What do you mean 'showed' miss???

If you mean displaying them for everyone to see, well yes, that is exactly what they do.


----------



## beeman (Mar 14, 2010)

If there were an easy way of bringing hatchies up i would be there ( got a few very nice WA stimmie hatchies), same goes for the big one in may (although the stall prices for the may one are a bit steep).


----------



## FAY (Mar 14, 2010)

beeman said:


> If there were an easy way of bringing hatchies up i would be there ( got a few very nice WA stimmie hatchies), same goes for the big one in may (although the stall prices for the may one are a bit steep).


what a shame beeman, would be nice to see your lovely animals.


----------



## miss2 (Mar 14, 2010)

i guess so fay, um like categories and best of show and that stuff?
just unsure if it happened in the reptile world


----------



## FAY (Mar 14, 2010)

miss2 said:


> i guess so fay, um like categories and best of show and that stuff?
> just unsure if it happened in the reptile world



Yes, that is what we do (Illawarra Reptile Society) and I presume these other shows do the same.


----------



## Sel (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmm this one might be worth going to, not sure if ill make it but will try. Was good to see everyone at macherps


----------



## FAY (Mar 15, 2010)

Bump


----------



## snakehunter (Mar 15, 2010)

Aslan said:


> ...any word on what people will be selling?
> 
> I am contemplating selling juvenile Spotted pythons and diamond pythons, would have to sell a couple though to cover the table cost and make it worthwhile


----------



## benson (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks heaps for all your bumps Fay!!
I hope this will be GREAT show.
We are having exhibitions by Anthony Stimson, Stephen Boys and Tony Scalas .
Food and drink available.
With prizes galore for the show.
Categories-
python, skink, dragon, elapid,colubrid, gecko, frog and moniter.

I am putting one of our lacies in the show, just hope he likes his day out.
Hope to see plenty of people there!!
Cheers
Toni


----------



## Stephh (Mar 16, 2010)

We'll be there.


----------



## FAY (Mar 16, 2010)

no worries Toni, gotta get these shows out there.



benson said:


> Thanks heaps for all your bumps Fay!!
> I hope this will be GREAT show.
> We are having exhibitions by Anthony Stimson, Stephen Boys and Tony Scalas .
> Food and drink available.
> ...


----------



## FAY (Mar 16, 2010)

bump


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 17, 2010)

This will be a great show and yeah Rams I know they are all close together and we understand that you can't support all of them. The aim of the club shows is to get out to the local communities. There aren't many non-herpers from Penrith or Wollongong that would come to Mac Herps (or even know about it) so we still need many shows if we want to grow the hobby.

You would be amazed at thenumber of people who bring their kids to an expo and end up buying their first bearded dragon over the next 12 months. I know of at least 5 people I know personally. The kids just fall in love with them.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Mar 17, 2010)

See you there...

kelly


----------



## jamz1378 (Mar 18, 2010)

dose anyone have any idea if there will ever be any reptile shows in good old South Australia


----------



## FAY (Mar 18, 2010)

bumperooney


----------



## Aslan (Mar 19, 2010)

*Jamz *- If you have any local Herp Clubs down there they are the people to ask as it is the generally the individual Herp Clubs that organise them themselves...


----------



## JasonL (Mar 19, 2010)

jamz1378 said:


> dose anyone have any idea if there will ever be any reptile shows in good old South Australia



NSW is the only organised herpers state, and Qld just copied us. :lol:


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 19, 2010)

jamz1378 said:


> dose anyone have any idea if there will ever be any reptile shows in good old South Australia



You could try joining your local herp society and asking if they would look at hosting one.Volunteer some of your time to help organise it and perhaps get some of your mates to do likewise.


----------



## Peter-Birch (Mar 19, 2010)

See you there............


----------



## krefft (Mar 19, 2010)

can't wait. see you all there


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Mar 20, 2010)

See you all there tomorrow!  I can't wait to see all the reppies.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 20, 2010)

The Hawkesbury show is going to be awesome guys. we are setting up tonight. looks like everything is just about ready to go. Can't wait to see you all there tomorrow.


----------



## FAY (Mar 20, 2010)

Should be great.

Will see you there tomorrow Aslan....haven't seen you in ages!!!


----------



## Sterlo (Mar 20, 2010)

will be pretty good


----------



## mike83 (Mar 20, 2010)

Can't wait should be a great day.


----------



## benson (Mar 20, 2010)

Agree, it should be a GREAT day.
Hope to see many there.


----------



## VickiR (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone know what stall John Mostyn or Michael Gill will be at?

as Im bringing my little guy (central netted dragon) to be sexed.


----------



## mike83 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just got back from the expo was a good day very warm inside but overall was great


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Mar 21, 2010)

Ditto, just got back- had a great time, there were so many lovely animals there!!  It was really warm inside the stadium. It was good to see so many people attending.


----------



## mike83 (Mar 21, 2010)

A lot of beardies for sale hahah, I loved the GTP's


----------



## VickiR (Mar 21, 2010)

We went today.. Wow there were alot of beardies, 
Very warm inside, glad i wasnt there all day, I would of died!.
It was a great turn out,
so many helpful breeders,






mike83 said:


> A lot of beardies for sale hahah, I loved the GTP's


----------



## Aslan (Mar 21, 2010)

The Expo was GREAT.

Was a great effort by Hawkesbury to get off to such a good start.

It was warm inside, but thats what you get when an unseasonably hot day strikes I guess.

I would have liked to have seen more animals on display and maybe been able to get a little closer to the displays (was difficult to see much in detail).

I was, however, very impressed with the quality and selection of animals for sale - and it appeared the rest of the crowd was as well as there were a lot of people hanging around those tables most of the days.

The commercial stalls seemed a little light on customers, though in saying that I did still pump a little cash into them myself so if a few others did the same they might have managed to pull some cash - I would love to know how they went...

...and the true measure of a good show, I walked out of there substantially poorer and +5 animals


----------



## mike83 (Mar 21, 2010)

What else did you pick up simon ?


----------



## symbol (Mar 21, 2010)

I think it was a good day, lots to see, however, it was unbearably hot!!!!!


----------



## FAY (Mar 21, 2010)

Was a fantastic day.....big congratulations to the Hawkesbury Society, they did a wonderful job.
It certainly was very busy....good to meet up with friends.


----------



## liney (Mar 21, 2010)

jealous of you all- does anyone know of anything like this in Perth or WA?


----------



## Ships (Mar 22, 2010)

pics?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 22, 2010)

any photos?


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 22, 2010)

We got a darwin and a couple of beardies











Scuse the size


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 22, 2010)

i picked up a pair of intergrades


----------



## patonthego (Mar 22, 2010)

i'D LIKE TO SEE A SHOW UP HERE IN BRISBANE PLEASE. ANYONE WITH THE EXPERIENCE PLEASE CONTACT ME AS AM WILLING TO HELP IN ANY WAY POSSIBLE. 0412092893

PAT


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 22, 2010)

The Expo went great yesterday. good to see so many people turn up. I wanted to buy just about everything there but a lack of funds sorta stopped that from happening. had my reptiles in the show but missed out on a prize. all up it was a great day.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 22, 2010)

patonthego said:


> i'D LIKE TO SEE A SHOW UP HERE IN BRISBANE PLEASE. ANYONE WITH THE EXPERIENCE PLEASE CONTACT ME AS AM WILLING TO HELP IN ANY WAY POSSIBLE. 0412092893
> 
> PAT


 
the scales and tails crew put on a show up there now days. the more the merrier though.


----------



## tattslinger (Mar 22, 2010)

Hawkesbury herps would like to thank everyone who helped out on the day, and to all the breeders and shops who attended, thank you, and to all the people who attended on the day, thanks for your support, it was a great day. Thanks to everyone, we will try again next year for a bigger and better show.
Cheers
John Mostyn


----------

